# Not Sure?



## Rozon (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey peeps, new member and not entierly too sure if I have IBS but figured I'd describe my symptoms. I'm 22 and run track at a university. What initially led me here was searching for auto-immune diseases and "Staring Gaze". Initially this all started when I started a new job and was surrounded in a small room with alot of strangers. My symptoms have varied and don't necessarily fit IBS symptoms accurately but not sure! It started out with Abdominal pain then very uncomfortable pain, then shortly accompanied by Heat Intolerance, Mouth Sores and being very tired. I went on for some months before visiting a specailist(Digestive Disease Specalist). Had performed a colonopsy and indoposy?(Went in both ways with the tube), a stool test for parasites and hepatitis test. All came back negative. Shortely after, had a galbladder test, came back negative. Then was referred to the doctor I am seeing now. Since then, my symptoms have def got alot worse and well, have changed aswell. My stool comes in all forms, such as HUGE stools at times to weird mucus colored stools to half green half brown stools. Constant stomach noises, loudness and consistency in the noises, Hair loss, staring Gaze, skin thickness, tiredness, stomach irratation and I'm sure I'm missing some other things lol. Bottom line is, initial thoughts wre IBS but my mom has a genetic disease called Graves Disease which is a auto-immune thyroid issue. I suppose maybe I'm answering my own questions but more than anything wanting opinions and recommendations or maybe similiar stories? Next visit is next week and plan on getting tested for more auto-immune things of that nature. Thanks for listening guys and sorry for the novel!


----------

